# Leith Nautical College



## krisC

There doesn't seem to be much about Leith on here but there must be plenty ex- Leith Nautical guys on here.
Am especially interested in Engineer cadets. Was there my self from 71 to 73 Also did Seconds & Chiefs Part A there, although at the new ollege.

Chris Cockburn
Ex. Ben Line.


----------



## uisdean mor

Did my chiefs there - new college. Previous at Liverpool. Noble's for lunch time go go sessions?
Rgds 
Uisdean


----------



## NoR

2nd Mates 1965/6 at the annex Nobles for lunch then too. 2pts + sausage egg and chips then study all PM - couldn't do it now.


----------



## lakercapt

Did all my certificates studying at Leith Nautical. 
They had different locations and I think it was at the old building on Commercial Street I was at for masters in 1962.


----------



## IAN M

Got my 1st Class PMG and Radar Operator's Certificates there in 1947. Lodged in several 'digs', including the Sailors' Home.


----------



## King Ratt

Did my PMG and Radar in the old Commercial Street College in 1960. They were digging up the tramlines then. Now they are trying to put them back at a huge cost.


----------



## Archiebeag

krisC said:


> There doesn't seem to be much about Leith on here but there must be plenty ex- Leith Nautical guys on here.
> Am especially interested in Engineer cadets. Was there my self from 71 to 73 Also did Seconds & Chiefs Part A there, although at the new ollege.
> 
> Chris Cockburn
> Ex. Ben Line.


Hi Chris
I'm guessing you did your phase three at GCNS in 74? There was quite a few of you Leith refugees at the College of Knowledge back then  mostly good guys - especially the Bikers as I recall 

Arch


----------



## krisC

yes indeed. not a bad time. just got in touchh with another leith refugee moris gibson recently.


----------



## neilcowan

*Leith Natical College*

Did 1 year pre sea cadet course at Dolphin/LNC in 58/59 also 2nd Mates in 62 and Mates in 64/65. 2nd Mates was at the annex and Mates in the main building. Cant remember the lecturer's name for Mates but he was crap and I didnt go back subsequently.


----------



## jimthehat

Did radar observers way back in 59,train from Greenock every morning to Glasgow then train to edinburgh and bus down to the bottom of leith walk and the reverse every night.

Missed the last train from glasgow one night and had to hitch hike back to greenock,lucky it was a friday night so no travel the next day.

jim


----------



## Eltel

ONC phase 1 1973, phase 3/2nd Mates 1975/1976, all at annexe in Commercial Street (and other hostelrys), Mates 1978 at new college (convoy of cars heading to Nobles every Thursday lunchtime) and Masters at new college 1983.


----------



## NoR

Eltel said:


> ONC phase 1 1973, phase 3/2nd Mates 1975/1976, all at annexe in Commercial Street (and other hostelrys), Mates 1978 at new college (convoy of cars heading to Nobles every Thursday lunchtime) and Masters at new college 1983.


Convoy of cars to Nobles ? When I did 2nd mates at Leith 1965/6 most of us couldn't afford cars . We did manage to get to Nobles (on foot) most lunch times though, also smoko at a little cafe on Bernard St _(rt hand side approaching constitution st)_. Both Nobles and the Cafe are still there although _(in my view)_ much diminished.

Leith is so much changed that last year I got lost in it.

The 2nd Mates Lecturer at Leith was Johnnie _(Johnstone.. Johnson..?) _. Took all subjects and was first class+. Thanks to his first aid on my _(and others) _patchy education I passed the rest of my tickets, and several other exams without undue difficulty.
Radar was held at a place out in the harbour by an irascible ex RN Type.
The MOT _(BOT ..?)_ examiner was Capt Fields.


----------



## IRW

Johnnie Johnston used to reckon when you were ready to to sit your ticket and more than once was found to be correct. 2nd mates upstairs in an old school in Links place and the rest in rooms above 'Stalkers' the marine suppliers in commecial street. Exam rooms first up at Hope street(westend) then above car sales at Links place. Used the Biscuit factory flagpole for deviascope brgs. Commander Moffat did the radar course out at what was the pier end. I.Wemyss


----------



## Aberdonian

*Commander Moffat*

jimthehat: Post#10: Did radar observers way back in 59, train from Greenock every morning to Glasgow then train to edinburgh and bus down to the bottom of leith walk and the reverse every night.

Commander Moffat was the lecturer when I also did the Radar Observers Course in Leith in 1959. He was given to uttering flowery phrases such as, “Spectacular, specular scattering,” as we students laboured to keep up with his dictation.

An interesting man, I am surprised at the dearth of references to him online, particularly since so many of our Ben Line brethren must have attended his lectures.

I stand to be corrected in any of the following: 
He was said to have lost part of a foot in the Second War. An accomplished marine artist, his work graced many a B I calendar. The RA is reputed to have turned him down having considered his paintings, “Too draughtsman-like,” or words to that effect. In his time, he carried out work on the design of radar reflectors for the Forth buoyage system.

Commander Moffat gave me a naval style bollocking for arriving back late from a mid-course weekend in Aberdeen. It has stayed with me. 

Aberdonian


----------



## lakercapt

IRW said:


> Johnnie Johnston used to reckon when you were ready to to sit your ticket and more than once was found to be correct. 2nd mates upstairs in an old school in Links place and the rest in rooms above 'Stalkers' the marine suppliers in commecial street. Exam rooms first up at Hope street(westend) then above car sales at Links place. Used the Biscuit factory flagpole for deviascope brgs. Commander Moffat did the radar course out at what was the pier end. I.Wemyss


Yes I too was at Links Place and the exam rooms indeed were aptly named at Hope street in Edinburgh.
The Radar course out at the end of the pier at Leith harbour was quite a trek.


----------



## WildBill

Second's and Chief's, early 70s. The area of Leith where the old college was is now unrecogniseable of course. No more Steamboat tavern, King's Wark as it was now gone, is Noble's still there?? Lots of memories.......


----------



## NoR

Aberdonian said:


> jimthehat: Post#10: "........................Commander Moffat gave me a naval style bollocking for arriving back late from a mid-course weekend in Aberdeen. It has stayed with me.
> 
> Aberdonian


He gave me one too. 

My motorscooter being in drydock for repairs, I had to catch the bus from Kingsknowe which involved a change. The schedule was such that I could either arrive at the radar station just in time _maybe_ or get up very early and arrive about an hour before the place opened. Guess which option I took? As you say naval style bollocking which didn't go down well _(I'd had enough of those on the Worcester)._ Mutual antipathy ensued although the hatchet was buried by the end of the course _(one week? two weeks ?)_ and he let me keep one of those fancy transparent plotting sheets.


----------



## Binnacle

Had Mr Moffat for radar obs, didn't know he was a "commander". Still remember him drumming into us PRF - "pulse rate firing/pulse repitition frequency". One student had failed previous course, he sat through the lectures with his notes in front of him, he reckoned Moffat repeated everything word for word like a tape recorder. Told us he had plotted the radar reflector being loaded aboard a boat at Granton and watched as it was fitted on the Oxcar's light. I believe he had health problems.


----------



## IRW

Moffat had a radar set with an 'A' scan and he plotted the return signal strength from different radar reflectors on buoys offshore in different conditions to see which worked best., Whether this was for his own or was a scientific trial I don't know. Iain Wemyss


----------



## awr937

Hi, I was at the TS Dolphin in 63/64, Deck - and the agony to find that they burnt her near Boness!!! I did not know this, due to living overseas. It is great to see Captain Tait again, I also saw Mr Flockhart a couple of times later in Leith Docks, he was third mate on a wee coaster. I was from Edinburgh, so I travelled to her every day. My daily job was to scrub the boarding ladder every morning, even in the snow... Did any of you islanders attend those years?
I must try to dig out the class photo,
Alex. Robertson (called Moonman due to my blond hair)


----------



## BobClay

Did PMG and Radar ticket from 1967 to 1970. Well remember morse teacher Ted White, very much a character. Also remember trying to do Rose Street, a pint in every pub ..... not easy. Henry Robbs shipyard at the back of the college, could watch a ship taking shape as you battled the studies.

All gone now.

Ah well what's the point in being maudling ... everything changes ... 2nd Law of Thermodynamics. ☺


----------



## lakercapt

I have been told to come down off the bridge a few times when I have been bossy (so I am told!!!)


----------



## lakercapt

My goodness that guy has a wonderful work ethic. I would not like to be working now except for doing my hobbies and chores round the house and garden (and making wine). Must be fit too which I alas am not.


----------



## DaveMore

Did my PMG 69 with Fred Bonner Colin White Griff and a new chap who was at sea previous and took over morse lectures whilst I was there. My ticket number was 140, we were the first course to do the PMG 1st class and only 2 passed out first time, me and an x RN chap. Went back and did radar with Colin White, met him years later still lecturing at Esk where I did GMDSS.


----------



## IAN M

[QUOTE=DaveMore;.....we were the first course to do the PMG 1st class.....

I got my 1st Class PMG there in 1947.


----------



## DaveMore

Ah yes but you had to have your 2nd class first......I just did the first class and went to sea, no 2nd class !!!"!"


----------



## lakercapt

When I was over on a fleeting visit in 2013 I went don to see the old place on Commercial Road.
Don't know what its used for now.


----------



## DaveMore

If you remember the long buildings between the college and the Dolphin was a whisky warehouse, well you'd need to have won the lottery or be a banker to buy a property there now.
I used to live in North Fort Street and it's all up market properties now.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

I did the Deck Boys Course on the Dolphin in 1947, Captain Tait was there then
and seamanship was done by wee Mac and I was sorry to hear she had been burnt and scrapped at Bo'ness, went back and did my PMG at Leith Nautical in 
1954 then joined Marconi. Also was in the Sea Cadets before 1947 and we met on the HMS Claverhouse which was berthed next to the Dolphin in those days.
Ern Barrett


----------



## JohnGrace

Did pre-sea training, (including short Fire Fighting course at McDonald Road) from Jan 1971 at old college site in Commercial Road?
Returned to new site at Milton Road in Jan 1980 for a few months to do Part A, 2nd Class Motor and had to return to re-sit the Applied Mechanics in summer 1981. The Mech class was Friday afternoon and I had the habit of going home for the weekend and leaving early. Big mistake!
Back again in Jan 1982 for 2nds Part B, then Jan 1983 for Chiefs Part A and Chiefs Part B (Motor) in spring 1986. 
In particular I recall Ed Purcell, General Engineering and John McCleod (spelling?) for Motor Engineering. Other tutors I can see faces and remember some incidents, but not names. Other people may be able to add info. Very fond memories of a great College and people and a good few pints supped in the Kings Manor hotel and various public houses around Portobello and in Edinburgh town.


----------



## Portisheadcanyouhearme

Did my PMG or MPT as it ended up being called in '75.
There's a few names leaping off the page. 

Once you had survived 1st year at LNC the lecturers actually became a bit more human. The rate of attrition was horrendous. I think we started off with something like 35 of a class on day one. By second year this was down to about a third. By the time we were sitting the ticket I think we were in single figures !

Fred Lloyd (Taff), John Bonner, Colin White (Chalky), Griff .. can't remember the guy that did morse ....(Rollandson or something like that). They were all good guys. The stories Griff used to tell were hilarious and I'm sure he spurred on a lot of guys eager to experience some of the things he told us about.

I joined Marconi (old depot in Commercial St long since gone). Did my radar ticket quite a number of years later down at Marconi's East Ham depot. I was working for a Norwegian crowd out in the north sea by then. Turned out to be a waste of time and money as I was made redundant about a year later thanks to them loosing all their north sea contracts. 

I drive past the old college at least one or twice a week and the old sailors home which is now the Malmaison Hotel. Happy days !


----------



## Ian Orrock

Was resident on TS Dolphin in Autumn, 1960. Catering Rating Course. What an eye opener for an innocent lad (in every possible way!) those few weeks were. Subsequently joined Cunard. There is a Facebook page devoted to Leith Nautical College which could do with some support - and pictures. Ian Wilson (Kelso)


----------



## George Porteous

I'm a recent member of SN and came across the Leith NC forum. I was on the Dolphin for first term in August 1962 then two terms in cadets classroom out by the old lock gates which included the Radar classroom & commander Moffat. Lecturer was Ovens. 2nd Mates 1966, mates 1968 & Masters 1972. Don't remember all the lecturers names but Capt. Young of KandY publications fame was very good also a very good construction and stability man (don't remember name). A real pain was a maths, compass & magnetism lecturer, had him as cadet and other tickets, always felt he wanted to confuse you rather than help! He was always smoking , I think he was a Mac something. Always remember the fear of the exams especially the ovals, but happily passed them all ok. Remember Nobles well also the Jungle and the Windjammer? (Strippers and Happy Howden comedian). How any work got done in the afternoon was amazing! Hope that anyone who remembers me is hale and hearty.
George port ous


----------



## lakercapt

*Leith Nautical*

Had a trip down memory lane when I had a quick short visit to Old Reekie in 2013 and had a picture taken in front of the old place.


----------



## John Cassels

George Porteous said:


> I'm a recent member of SN and came across the Leith NC forum. I was on the Dolphin for first term in August 1962 then two terms in cadets classroom out by the old lock gates which included the Radar classroom & commander Moffat. Lecturer was Ovens. 2nd Mates 1966, mates 1968 & Masters 1972. Don't remember all the lecturers names but Capt. Young of KandY publications fame was very good also a very good construction and stability man (don't remember name). A real pain was a maths, compass & magnetism lecturer, had him as cadet and other tickets, always felt he wanted to confuse you rather than help! He was always smoking , I think he was a Mac something. Always remember the fear of the exams especially the ovals, but happily passed them all ok. Remember Nobles well also the Jungle and the Windjammer? (Strippers and Happy Howden comedian). How any work got done in the afternoon was amazing! Hope that anyone who remembers me is hale and hearty.
> George port ous


I remember you George - although not from Leith !.


----------



## jg grant

I don't think it is widely known that TS Dolphin was to be a maritime museum. On tow she took on water and was run aground on Inch Keith in 1924. She lay on the sands at Fisherrow Musselburgh before being refloated and towed to Leith where she was used as a boys club for the youth of Leith. In 1944 she was converted into a training ship for MN. She ended her days by being torched in Bo'ness in the eighties after the copper was stripped from.
A full account of her story can be read in a book called, 'The Cairn line of steamships' nautical tales beyond Leith. Gilbert T. Wallace
isbn978-0-9550078-1-1.


----------



## Binnacle

jg grant said:


> I don't think it is widely known that TS Dolphin was to be a maritime museum. On tow she took on water and was run aground on Inch Keith in 1924. She lay on the sands at Fisherrow Musselburgh before being refloated and towed to Leith where she was used as a boys club for the youth of Leith. In 1944 she was converted into a training ship for MN. She ended her days by being torched in Bo'ness in the eighties after the copper was stripped from.
> A full account of her story can be read in a book called, 'The Cairn line of steamships' nautical tales beyond Leith. Gilbert T. Wallace
> isbn978-0-9550078-1-1.


My oldest brother joined the Dolphin about 1938 when it was a boy's club ,at the time he was attending LNC cadet's class, that whetted my appetite and I joined the Dolphin about 1940/41. Old Macdonald was in charge and kept us all in order, although he was ex RN P.O. there was no marching and all that drill. Just messing around with the boats, an English Whaler, Montague Whaler and a couple of racing gigs. If he saw us misbehaving, using oars as weapons attacking another boat crew etc when down the Old dock he would stand on the accommodation ladder platform and hail us with his megaphone "come back you crowd of slugs", but with a twinkle in his eye. He had us shooting with .22 rifles or repainting the boats, climbing up to the crow's nest. It was all good fun and some of us intended to go to sea anyway so it was good training. The docks were closed to the public but on production of our Dolphin member ship cards to the armed police at the gates we could wander around the docks having a look at all the ships. Later when I was a butcher's message boy I couldn't get down to the ship on a Saturday as it was a busy day with the deliveries and I needed the three shillings. Howeverr I returned there when LNC ran the deck boys course 44/45 and before leaving attended HMS Claverhouse moored nearby to get a DEMS certificate. We used to chat up the lassies who worked in Roses Lime juice factory, which was across the road from the Dolphin, they weren't just at their glamourous best as they
wore large head scarves, rubber boots and aprons. They would give us a drink of lime juice and the sharp edge of their tongues if any of the boys offended them.. Happy days.


----------



## oneofthfew

*Last Pre-Sea course at LNC*

I attended last pre-sea cadet course at Leith from 1970-71


----------



## Frank Geary

uisdean mor said:


> Did my chiefs there - new college. Previous at Liverpool. Noble's for lunch time go go sessions?
> Rgds
> Uisdean


Is this the Uisdean McLean from Aultbea by Achasheen. If so then its a long time since we had a pint. Frank Geary


----------



## John Gowers

Did a welding course and the Oil, Gas and Chemical course at the new collage in the middle 70s, I remember one of the lecturers saying that when they moved to the new collage they hoped the students would stop going to Nobles at lunch time but as he said 'you all come with cars now and still go to Nobles'

Nobles with the Go-Go sadly gone turned into a Wine Bistro about 30 years ago shame!!


----------



## rogd

Does anyone remember 'a shillin for the beastie' by one of the 'young' ladies at lunchtime in the pubs?


----------



## uisdean mor

Frank Geary said:


> Is this the Uisdean McLean from Aultbea by Achasheen. If so then its a long time since we had a pint. Frank Geary


Sorry Frank - not my neck of the woods . Lochaber and all points west from there 
Slainte


----------



## georgeandrewbisacre

I did my Radar Observers there in 1974 There were three of us on the course but only me for the first day. Every question came to me, as well as the Instructor fuming at the absence of the other two.!
I was most relieved when they both appeared the following day and it went smoothly after that


----------

